# Realistic Cigar



## Bean_counter (Jul 3, 2016)

well here is my first attempt at a realistic cigar pen. Wood is mesquite and the ash is buckeye Burl. Overall I'm satisfied with the way it turned out. There are a couple issues that I will correct on the next one. Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Great job. Now I see why you're asking for gray BEB. Can we see it open?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2016)

Great pen Mike! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2016)

Funky! I think that'll go over well with the right crowd. How about some gray buckeye with just the end dyed red or orange?


----------



## Ray D (Jul 3, 2016)

That's really cool. I guess you could also use ebony and have one with a maduro wrapper. The ash looks real.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Can we see it open?



Haha I will on the next one Kevin. Part of the learning process included not letting the ca dry long enough and gluing the nib into the tubes. I didn't realize it until I tried to open it amd take the picture for ya haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Funky! I think that'll go over well with the right crowd. How about some gray buckeye with just the end dyed red or orange?



That's a really Good idea Colin


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> Haha I will on the next one Kevin. Part of the learning process included not letting the ca dry long enough and gluing the nib into the tubes. I didn't realize it until I tried to open it amd take the picture for ya haha



Doh!

Looks real to me. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Black Hau might be good for the tip, it is a Smokey gray color

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 4, 2016)

So..... how do you pronounce Black Hau???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

bench1holio said:


> So..... how do you pronounce Black Hau???


Bu_laaak Haa_ow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I have 2 BB duck call sized blanks that are mostly grey. I'll look today when I get to my studio.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 4, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2016)

Oops, drilled the 2 duck call sized BB's fer mini pepper mills. However I did find these. Pen blank - 15/16"sq x 3" long & over 90% grey. Block - 4 & 15/16" sq x 2 3/4" over 85% grey.
Sprayed with DNA to show color.

Both dry.


----------

